# Describe yourself in non-enneagram terms



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

I wrote this wicked awesome profile description of myself once, which I'll post when I'm back in town (on vacation now).

If you asked me to describe myself randomly, out of context, I'd probably say, "Oh, there's not that much to me", meaning I have no idea which side of myself to present off the top of my head and you'd probably think I was weird or boring anyway.

I'm really multifaceted and sort of defy description.


----------



## wk05 (Aug 26, 2012)

Strange, solitary, funny, witty, athletic, reflective, self-centred, very observant, 'abnormal', frequently spotted both crying and heaving from laughter, overly concerned with good manners, polite, hardworking, scrupulous, argumentative, diplomatic, open-minded, anxious, impatient, thoughtful, critical, kind-hearted, absent, admittedly pretentious at times, inhibited, fashionable, restive, self-conscious, non-partisan, possessed by fleeting eloquence.


Consistently inconsistent.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

Grumpy, understanding, caring, demanding, gentle, curious about new experiences, sarcastic, open-minded, overthinker, hesitant, introversive, diplomatic and way too serious, rigid in manners. 

I guess I'm either 5w4, 5w6 or 1w9.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

In most things, I could also be the opposite of what I declare so better say no more.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

analyzer, open-minded, nature lover, reserved, stubborn, idealist, critic, **** universalis, phd student, flute player, guardian, adventurous


----------



## hz light (Nov 7, 2013)

weird,aloofish,doubtful and other stuff.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Irritable, easily bored (but also easily overwhelmed), obsessive, unreliable, can be both pretty shy and shameless, bad at expressing myself, restrained, soppy and emotional, self-indulgent, shallow, sexually frustrated, lacking in self-containment, petty


----------



## lactosecat (May 29, 2011)

Impatient, looses attention easily, random as heck, smiley , open minded, flexible, shows up to appointments either way too early or extremely late, loves great food, i love peace and nature, trendy, has a really loud laugh, would pretend not to notice you if i bumped into you randomly on the streets

yeah


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I am someone, something. I am human. I am multifaceted, multilayered, changing, complex. I am honest. I am perceptive, thoughtful, analytical. I am self-aware. I am.


----------



## NatureChaser (May 22, 2014)

Shy, curious, patient, non-demanding, serious but really love jokes and laugh easily, happy, incosistent, polite, sensitive, a loyal friend, good listener, lazy, childlike, hard to get to know, homebody (but I wish I wasn't), panic easily, avoid conflict

Sent by a robot alien from planet Mars using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd describe myself much the same...I try not to get terribly biased or anything when I go onto the enneagram threads. One thing about me is that I have habits of idealizing myself, writing about myself as if I'm describing a character in some epic poem. And I can't quite figure myself out. Someone else said when they say any one thing about themselves they could easily see the opposite, and that's true for me too. I can't pull together various little observations of myself into something consistent, but instead of perceiving myself as nothing, I perceive myself as everything


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

I could easily go for some poetic or interesting descriptions, it's not that hard.

A dreamer within a dream.
An awkward ensemble of cells chasing unattainable dreams for herself.
A perpetually inspired muse who lost her voice along the way
A miserable enigma wrapped in a shell of consistent contradictions.
An inhabitant of a world that doesn't exist, hungry for love and knowledge.
An insufferable and shy individualist guided by her own secret inner fires.
A fragile vessel with no weapons but a resilient familiarity with the storms.
A gloomy Cassandra whose voice will never be properly understood.

This is all very nice and equally flattering and discouraging but it's not without bias.
After spending so much time in these forums can people still talk while avoiding buzzwords?
What if those buzzwords are the very essence of a person and unconsciously flowing?

I don't think you can wrap up a human being in few words. This is just a game, of course, but complexity made simple to me is being able to understand with no words needed.

It's hard for me to externalize the way I see myself (which is good as i can be mercilessly self critical) and the way I'm perceived by others always throws me off base. 

Feeling very pretentious, that should probably top the list although I have no real reasons to be.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

good thread idea. how most questionnaires of self-typed 5s read


> I'm a very withdrawn, detached person who is obsessed with seeking knowledge and understanding and struggles with hoarding and avarice


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

1) *Entitled:* I genuinely believe I am better than other people and am secretly offended when I get anything but the best treatment, the best food, etc. honestly, I'm not really sure where this came from. while my parents where responsible providers, they've always been quite minimalist and never really spent much money on frivolities (whether for themselves or their children). indeed, I never really expected much from them specifically or from society at large. it's more like I'm a dethroned prince and I need to claw my way back to the kingdom which I rightfully deserve. 
2) *Arrogant:* in a sense, it's an extension of the entitled quality. I feel like "I'm already awesome, so I'll get what I want naturally", then when it doesn't come, I'm surprised. realizing my own incompetence and lack of discipline and maturity has been a truly sobering experience (and not one I'd wish repeated once it's over). in a sense, I'm kind of like the an inside-out 3: high on intrapersonal well being and, thus, not feeling particularly compelled to seek status or acclaim as a means of self-validation. 
3) *Punitive:* I am normally a pretty mellow guy, but if someone touches me, tries to provoke me or engages in petty alpha-wannabe dick slinging, I check that shit *hard* (assuming I realize it's going on at all, part of the reason I check it so harshly is because I will probably have missed several times previously). people who insist on being disrespectful, provocative or dick-ish are like slaves: they do not listen to reason or civility. when a slave steps to you, you _back hand the shit of them_, so I take the same approach. 
4) *Lazy:* I'm not a 9 or a 9 fixer, so I can use this as a non-Enneagram term :tongue: anyway, not really sure how to explain it, I just have an overwhelming desire to conserve energy. under the surface, I am a pressure cooker of desire, fiery conviction, lust and bravado. thing is, I don't want to have to actually _use_ that energy, so the only time I do is a) attending to bear life essentials b) trying to get laid/find a boyfriend c) crushing anyone who challenges me, tries to control me or gets in my grill (I am not competitive by nature, but if you force my hand, then my goal is to destroy you, not win some petty ass game)
5) *Sensitive:* no, I don't mean being some politically correct pussy. I know what it feels like to be hurt by those you care about, to be knocked down, powerless to fight back regardless of how hard you scrape and claw back. being HSP and physically weaker have never helped matters. like point #3, realizing when you are no match for a strong opponent(s) is a truly sobering experience, so I've spent much of the last few years licking wounds and trying to prepare myself for when I can bounce back and kick reality's ass.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Scattered-brained, driven by creative challenges, terribly non-competitive with others. 

An expressive speaker with a self-deprecating sense of humor. I like to make people laugh, even if it means putting a little of myself on the line.

An ideas person who often dislikes executing my own ideas. A doer who likes executing other peoples' good ideas.


----------



## AphexTwin (Apr 7, 2015)

4w5

creative and inquisitive


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

Weird, geeky, inconsistent, melancholic, doormat, passive-aggressive, loyal, shy, brutal mosh pit lover, hardcore kid, metalhead, punk, self-loathing, care-free, depressed, horny, hyper-sensitive, paranoid, patient, easily hurt, honest, prone to procrastinate, "deep", reserved, hyper when around friends, messy thinker, mostly disorganized, occasionally obsessive-compulsive, dinosaur know-it-all, "mood-killer", horridly self-aware, bookworm, artist, and lacking in experience regarding basic life stuff.

"Now, don't you worry about my ego. As soon as I find it again, I will kill it myself."


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Wild, naturally sensitive and empathic, It has taken me years to be able to verbalize the sensations and emotions. I used to purge it through performing and then repressing deeply. Nature loving hippie chick prefers to be scantily clad, I used to burst into song anywhere and draw a crowd without meaning- rogers and hammerstein, rogers & hart, broadway in general. Dancer from toddlerhood- jazz, pole, belly, little ballet (ballroom/ argentine tango- a tiny bit) Believer that anything is possible, follower of Alice in Wonderland/Lewis Carrols world, I used to tell my brother with such conviction that I believed Journey to the Center of the earth was some guys autobiography in elementary to this day he believed that I think the center contains Dinosaurs and a boiling sea. Intuitive to the point that I am accused of hallucinating things and then proved as correct later. Lover of all things glittery, mysterious and secret. The girl who takes photos in the cemetery in autumn, dies with happiness when she sees beauty. Sculptor of secret fairy doors, myths, legendary worlds, writer of childrens books, creator of twisted tales. Illustrator- portrait artist, cartoonist and whatever the hell else I find in me. Oldest sibling, natural leader, peacemaker, craving wisdom above everything, The girl who runs into the roomful of possible danger ahead of others without thinking. Because I have to know that moment and my curiosity needs to be satisfied. Glad I did not become an officer because I can never let a mystery go without solving. Obsessing over puzzles, Nerd, if I cannot find an answer I will investigate until there is closure. Yoga loving, meditative, craves health food but mad for a crispy cheeseburger and homemade fries.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Calm, clever, cautious.

No idea what type. I think I could have a 6 somewhere as the cautious bit sometimes tries to overcompensate and becomes rebellious instead.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice and loving as long as you don't make me angry,easy to make angry,shy but somehow entitled,spoiled only child and proud of it,surprisingly tolerant and understanding(showing it sometimes does more harm than good though,you have to be tough with people sometimes),honest with myself,emotional,perfectionist,obsessive,try to be self-disciplined and would qualify as such by other people's standards,exactly as arrogant as I deserve to be,hate chores,work,studying and everything dumb and boring like that and therefore never do it,hate rude people and bratty kids who annoy others,hate tumblr people(especially fat girls,and feminists,but aren't those the same people?)


----------



## FlightlessBird (Dec 10, 2014)

8w7: passionate, happy, protective, independent, dreamy, innovative and imaginative


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

9w8<--->7w6
reserved, reflective, spontaneous, happy-go-lucky entertainer.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Living dead said:


> hate tumblr people(especially fat girls,and feminists,but aren't those the same people?)


I'm not that fat. :crying:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Kink said:


> I'm not that fat. :crying:


Well I have a special weighting system,so idk


----------



## ruskiix (Sep 28, 2013)

INTENSE. Serious, but very animated and emotionally energetic when I click with someone. Very receptive and adaptive. Intellectual, and prone toward extremist views sometimes--but not out of sloppiness or ignorance or an interest in impressing, more that I just don't care what's considered acceptable by other people if it isn't good enough. I usually downplay my beliefs or try to explain them to other people to show how they're reasonable when you consider certain factors. And you wouldn't know I had anything to downplay just from my interactions with most people--I rarely bring out my opinions because nothing good comes of it. At my worst, I might try to subtly let someone know they're out of line, but I try to make sure they don't feel scolded or attacked with it.

Quiet. Skeptical but not in a confrontational or distrusting way--more in a brow-furrowed asking-lots-of-w-questions way. Bad for going back and forth between being horribly arrogant, and working super hard to apologize and make up for it and be very not arrogant. Really reclusive, easily riled except when I know it's what someone is aiming for. Extremely tolerant and resilient. Bad for forgetting I exist and that the meat sack I live in needs maintenance.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Off the top of my head, I'd say I was quiet, serious, weird, creative, smart, depressed, apparently lacking in self-confidence, and good at drawing. That's mainly feedback from my parents and teachers, which has stuck with me throughout adulthood. Not my own assessment, but for years all I thought I was.

To describe my inner experience of me, well, I've been an isolated loner most of my life. Aloof? I have a love-hate relationship with other human beings. I'm really (unintentionally) non-conformist and non-materialistic, I don't really understand the majority of people. I mean I understand mass psychology, but not why they have the values they do. I've been adventurous in my lifestyle, some would say stupid. I'm temperamental, probably embarrassing. I'm adaptable. My skills are many and my personality is somehow a formless void so that I can appear to be all things to all people.

I'm that little feather in Forrest Gump, riding the winds of destiny. And probably I'll come back to this assessment in 6 months and wonder wtf I was even thinking when I wrote it. I'll be different by then.



Edit: I forgot the key piece of information: I am socially awkward. I have ABSOLUTELY NO SOCIAL SKILLS, whatsoever. You may have gathered this from the above, but I thought it best to be explicit.


----------



## ruskiix (Sep 28, 2013)

Kipposhi said:


> Off the top of my head, I'd say I was quiet, serious, weird, creative, smart, depressed, apparently lacking in self-confidence, and good at drawing. That's mainly feedback from my parents and teachers, which has stuck with me throughout adulthood. Not my own assessment, but for years all I thought I was.
> 
> To describe my inner experience of me, well, I've been an isolated loner most of my life. Aloof? I have a love-hate relationship with other human beings. I'm really (unintentionally) non-conformist and non-materialistic, I don't really understand the majority of people. I mean I understand mass psychology, but not why they have the values they do. I've been adventurous in my lifestyle, some would say stupid. I'm temperamental, probably embarrassing. I'm adaptable. My skills are many and my personality is somehow a formless void so that I can appear to be all things to all people.
> 
> I'm that little feather in Forrest Gump, riding the winds of destiny. And probably I'll come back to this assessment in 6 months and wonder wtf I was even thinking when I wrote it. I'll be different by then.


Hell, I'll probably come back to mine tomorrow and not relate.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

ruskiix said:


> Hell, I'll probably come back to mine tomorrow and not relate.


Yeah I always feel like a liar when I do these things. I was accused of that on EIDB once. 

Unintentional. Human nature is ever changing, and so am I.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

I already answered this like two years ago, but as I've grown and become more self aware, I would like to add that I am highly avoidant of problems and responsibilities, argumentative, kind of smug, superior, vain, can't say no very easily, out of touch with my feelings, terrible at relationships, overly talkative at times, self righteous, and impulsive. 

Wow those are all negative.

I'm also generous to a fault, engaging, incredibly easygoing, tolerant, easy to get along with, hilarious, and rational.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

misanthropic, pensive, moody, funny, procrastinatory, empathetic, hermit-y, aloof/reserved, a bit avoidant, not so judgmental.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm unmystified, sincere, unpretentious, disillusioned. My mythology is nonexistent, all of my gods are dead. My lore consists of few brief sentences. Stripped from pointless meaning, still packed of pointless words. I'm the pride of being real, the shame of being blank, the fear of being nothing and the illogicality of its paradox.


----------



## Alliecg (Feb 19, 2015)

4w3:
Insightful, enthusiastic, chatty, artsy, playful, ambitious, proactive, overachiever, perfectionist, moody, and QUIRKY.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Shy, self-conscious, identity-obsessed, extreme day-dreamer, extremely abstract and metaphysical, skeptical, cynical, analytical, highly sensitive, flippant, highly empathetic, good self-control, judgmental, impatient, sensation-seeking, self-righteous


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm pragmatic, independent, have an ongoing sense of what I want to achieve or attain, and know the time and place I need to be and the actions I need to take for that to happen. 

Other people in real life like that I am knowledgeable, confident, have a good sense of humor, competent, and put a lot of effort in areas I'm depended on. They don't so much like my bluntness, spare-no one honesty, and lack of people skills or awareness of the message I send to other people. I don't manage my emotions in a predictable way, and they tend to rub off on others; on one hand, I can uplift other people well and give them the push they need to know they can do something when I feel inspired or energetic, but I can also be really negative and spout venom when I'm frustrated; which, to add, I become frustrated loudly, and almost instantaneously, which some find humorous and others find intolerable. This is especially true when someone says "you don't have say over that, you have to accept it." There is always a push inside that says "no I don't, and I'm doing what I want." On the upside, sometimes I'm the one who challenges a broken system nobody else is willing to try and change. 

The side other people don't see is how irrational and hectic I am inside, the contents and intent of what I hold back from saying or doing, and how damn sensitive I am to the slightest signs that I've done something wrong.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

5w4

Quirky, intellectual, fun, witty, intuitive, live in my own head, intensely private, mischievous, sensitive, logical and empathic. However, you will probably never figure me out; so just be content to enjoy the ride. ^_^


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm an ever evolving project. My nature is fundamentally contradictory and fractured. I'm frivolous, yet intensely melancholic. Prone to severe anger, yet I seek peace. I oscillate between kindness and malevolence, fighting and fleeing, confidence and self-doubt stupidity and great insight, bloodthirst and peace, sensuality and asceticism, strength and cowardice, and rationality and irrationality. I want to always reinvent myself yet hold on to a steady core.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I never could breathe oxygen, but I've broken myself so many times...stared at flames and burned my skin just to know I'm there, that's how I know I breathe only ash. I've stripped myself down to my bloodless bloodsucking veins and I've stuck myself with the broken splinters. I'll breathe in fire until it erodes my throat and I'll learn to sing again


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

Passionate, fierce, protective, mischievous, restless, generous, compassionate, hermit-like, wary, lewd, gluttonous, lustful, a warrior and a healer.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Detached, thinker, analyst, introspective, friendly, planner, understanding, mysterious, theatral, dramatic, pessimistic, moody, solitary, isolated, quirky, poetic.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

A pokemon.


----------

